# Ird



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, we are coming to NZ from the UK on the 4th March and have been told we need to get an IRD number for tax reasons etc. Can anyone advise if it possible to get an IRD number whilst still in the UK?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably not as you need to take original photo ID to the postshop to apply. 

I didn't apply for mine till I got here but started work straight away. Just apply for it as soon as you get here and it only takes about 10 days tops for it to arrive.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
No you can't get one unless you're here. I tried myself.
Just apply via NZ Post Office as soon as you arrive. Takes 10 days or thereabouts and I think you can pay more to have it done quicker?
You will need a few forms of ID - UK passport, driving license and probably something with an address on of where you are staying - rental agreement or utility bill - that kind of thing.
If you have a partner and kids, may as well do them all together.
You can start work without the IRD number but if you have a pay slip processed before your employer has your IRD number you will just be taxed at the emergency rate which is higher.


----------



## ccazzam (May 9, 2012)

MerryMiller said:


> Hi everyone, we are coming to NZ from the UK on the 4th March and have been told we need to get an IRD number for tax reasons etc. Can anyone advise if it possible to get an IRD number whilst still in the UK?


Hi - I don't think you can do it offshore, but it doesn't take long once you're here....

Just one tip, give them a call and they'll tell you over the phone as the letter takes a few days to arrive


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I applied for mine at AA when converting my drivers license.


----------

